
ThinkPad X1 Yoga (2017) (AKA ThinkPad X1 Carbon Touch Convertible) - ElijahLynn
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/x-series/x1-yoga/
======
ElijahLynn
I am super excited about this:

\- USB-C (w/Thunderbolt) (hello great docking solution)

\- 14" WQHD OLED (2560 x 1440) Touch 300 nits

\- Convertible, keys retract when converted in tablet mode

\- Up to 16GB ram

\- Up to 1 TB SSD PCIe TLC OPAL2

\- I7-7650U Intel® Core™ i7 vPro™ processor

\- Touch fingerprint reader (like a Pixel or Nexus, not swipe)

\- Dockable, rechargeable pen/stylus (great if you give technical
presentations

\- MicroSD

\- WWAN + MicroSIM (great for a no-extra monthly charge, free data only SIM on
Project Fi)

\- Trackpoint touchstick for those who love it (myself)

\- Still has a full size HDMI port

\- Starts at 3lbs

\- Black or Silver (not aluminum)

\- Thunderbolt 3 USB dock available

Cons:

\- Ships with Windows only, no option to ship without an OS

\- No factory GNU Linux options available (Ubuntu etc.)

\- Webcam doesn't jump out at being great, will probably still use my Logitech
c920

------
ElijahLynn
Only video I can find so far.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO38KmaPIuY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO38KmaPIuY)

~~~
ElijahLynn
Another video from a Lenovo ambassador via CES 2017 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As1TcYVkqNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As1TcYVkqNo)

~~~
ElijahLynn
\- Charge stylus pen for 15 seconds, 80% charge

\- 4,096 levels of pressure sensitivity

